# Who turns their 921 off ....



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

I was curious if most of you turn your 921 off (standby) at night. I turn mine off every night and do a soft reboot about twice a week and seems to have hardly any problems. I also have two small computer fans blowing on it 24/7. I wonder if many of the people here experience problems because they don't turn their 921 off every night or if they are hot. So im just curious:

1) Do you turn your 921 off every night? 

2)Does your 921 get hot (do you have additional cooling for it)?

3)Do you have most of the problems mentioned on this site (ZSR's, Stretch mode sticking, slow response)?

4)How often do you reboot your box (soft or power cord pull)? 
5) HECD or HEED

My answers:
1)yes (macro on rc9200 turns off 510 and 921)
2)yes two fans 24/7 in cabinet
3)no, only "error unknown chan 77" once or twice so far
4) soft about twice a week, never power cord pull
5)hardware HEED


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

My 921's really start having problems when the units for what ever reason, fail to do the nightly re-boot when in standby. I confirm daily if the reboots were accomplished by checking the default PIP position which I change when I confirm that reboots were completed. I'm pretty sure that the HEED has more problems than does my HECD.

1)I put both 921's into standby every night.
2)Both 921 are quiet as compared to the model 6000 which are located in the same cabinet. The noise from them is a non issue.
3)Yes, both receivers experience the jitter bug, ZSR's, frozen stretch format, slowing of functions. pixelation, and many other bugs at are posted by me and others in the 921 bug report forum.
4) One to three power cord reboots weekly for either unit.
5)Both HECD & HEED


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Actually the 921 if you place it in Standby will reboot itself ever night. This is almost like turning it off and on ever night but not exactly. However if you leave your 921 on over night it does not reboot. 

I have noticed that when I turn off the 921 at night I have less problems. Most likely because of the reboot that occurs during the middle of the night. 

I get the jitters about once every couple of days at a minimum. Seems more frequenty without the nightly reboot. 

Cabinet is well ventilated. I have been monitoring temperature just above the cabinet and it stays below 80F. 

Definitely a recommended practice for both the 811 and 921. 

Cheers,

Ron


----------



## DHall (Apr 29, 2004)

My answers

1) I turn mine off whenever we're not watching, which is every night and sometimes most of the day.
2) Mine is in a well venilated cabinet and doesn't seem to be any hotter than my computer, which is also in a well ventilated cabinet.
3) I had the jittery video problem once. That's it so far.
4) I soft boot about once a week, hard boot (power cable) about once every two weeks.
5) HEED

Boot 150B
Flash 054
L211-N HEED

Dave


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

1. Turned off unless watching or Archiving to Replay 
2. Well Ventilated, no hotter than Replay
3. Nope
4. When needed, its been a couple of weeks at least since soft boot longer since Hard boot 
5. L211HECD-N
5.5 L212HECD-N ( 3/1/05)


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

1. Turned off everynight and during the day.
2. Doesn't get hot. No additional cooling.
3. No ZSR's, but I have had some stretch mode sticking, pretty infrequent. Otherwise pretty problem free.
4. Re-boot as needed. If I start seeing some problems, I'll perform a soft re-boot. On average, 2 a month.
5. HECD


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

1) Do you turn your 921 off every night? 

2)Does your 921 get hot (do you have additional cooling for it)?

3)Do you have most of the problems mentioned on this site (ZSR's, Stretch mode sticking, slow response)?

4)How often do you reboot your box (soft or power cord pull)? 
5) HECD or HEED

My answers:
1)yes, standby only- at 2-3AM until 7PM the next evening
2)warm- one fan in cabinet rear
3)yes, all of them since L211, jitters every day
4) did power cord reboot off for 30 minutes 3 times to get the stretched mode back to normal. It is now stuck in Normal which is fine with me
5)HECD


----------



## Oldcoot (Dec 17, 2004)

Never turn mine off. It's on 24/7.
It has now been over 6 weeks since a reboot.
The only problem I have is audio dropout when watching recorded material.
Everything else works as it should.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Oldcoot said:


> Never turn mine off. It's on 24/7.
> It has now been over 6 weeks since a reboot.
> The only problem I have is audio dropout when watching recorded material.
> Everything else works as it should.


?? very bad idea ??


----------



## SteveW (Jun 27, 2004)

Mine is one 24/7 as I have it taping evening programs. 

I am forced to reboot 1-2 times weekly due to lockups or other problems (hard boot).


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

SteveW said:


> Mine is one 24/7 as I have it taping evening programs.
> 
> I am forced to reboot 1-2 times weekly due to lockups or other problems (hard boot).


Not a reason not to "Turn Off". Timers fire when "off". As long is off some of the time should reboot eventually. If not, of course, bugs will eventuall hit you that require the reboots you mentioned.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Im seeing a trend here....


seems that those who turn off their box have less problems. What about the rest of our faithful readers? 


PS: How come the 921 can't turn itself off to reboot? why must it be in standby mode to reboot? Is it because they don't want it to reboot if you were watching something a 1am or so?


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

By the way, if you leave the 921 "on" (i.e. not in standby mode), it is continuously recording whatever channel it was last set to. That is, it's constantly writing the live video feed to the hard disk to allow trick play (since it doesn't know that you aren't actually watching TV). This puts a fair bit of wear on the HD, so it's probably a good idea to put the unit in standby mode to ensure proper mechanical longevity.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yes, the reboot doesn't happen unless it's in standby because they don't want it to reboot if you're watching something.


----------



## The Guv (Dec 14, 2004)

1) Do you turn your 921 off every night?

*No I do not turn mine off every night. I do put it in standby overnight once or twice a week.*

[2)Does your 921 get hot (do you have additional cooling for it)?

*Open stand, does not get hot really.*

3)Do you have most of the problems mentioned on this site (ZSR's, Stretch mode sticking, slow response)?

*I ocassionally will have a slow response using the remote, particularly when watching OTA channels. But even if I get "stuck" for a few seconds, I try to be patient and it always clears up (thus far).*

4)How often do you reboot your box (soft or power cord pull)?

*I only reboot when needed, which is three times since I got the 921 in early December. I am generally very happy with it and have only had a couple of relatively minor technical issues. Now, if only I could get OTA guide since I don't/won't subscribe to locals...*

5) HECD or HEED

*HEED here. Kinda nice...rhymes with WEED :alterhase *


----------



## nuts4scuba (Jan 11, 2003)

1) Do you turn your 921 off every night? 

2)Does your 921 get hot (do you have additional cooling for it)?

3)Do you have most of the problems mentioned on this site (ZSR's, Stretch mode sticking, slow response)?

4)How often do you reboot your box (soft or power cord pull)? 
5) HECD or HEED

1) My 921 is off, unless I'm using it.

2) No, it doesn't seem to be as warm as my 721(which is on 24/7); no additional cooling.

3) Only have had a couple of zsr recordings and saw the jitters once 2 weeks ago. Power cord reboot fixed the problem.

4) Not that often. 2 weeks ago for the jitters and last Sunday because I thought I was having problems with my local CBS OTA. Turns out a friend of mine with cable was seeing the same thing I was. Other then those 2 times I can't remember when I have done a soft reboot or hard reboot over the last couple of months
.
5) HECD


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

I put mine on standby when not watching, plus have a timer reboot it every morning.

Freeze-ups are rare and timer issues have disappeared.

Temp not an issue in my well ventilated cabinet.


----------



## TBarclay (Mar 24, 2002)

Leave mine on all the time. Have not had any major troubles. Do have audio dropouts on recorded material from time to time. Occasionally, when trying to play recorded material, I'll hit "start" and nothing happens for a period as long as 30 to 60 seconds! It just started happening in the last month or so and only occurs once or twice a week. No ZSRs. No Jiggys.


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

1) Do you turn your 921 off every night? 
Yeah, I put it in standby whenever I'm not actually watching TV.

2)Does your 921 get hot (do you have additional cooling for it)?
Nope. It has several inches of space on all sides and runs cool.

3)Do you have most of the problems mentioned on this site (ZSR's, Stretch mode sticking, slow response)?
Yeah, all of the above, but I haven't tested with L212 yet. Been out of town.

4)How often do you reboot your box (soft or power cord pull)? 
Soft (power button) reboot a couple of times a week and a full cold boot after a software upgrade.

5) HECD or HEED
HECD

.....G


----------



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Yes, the reboot doesn't happen unless it's in standby because they don't want it to reboot if you're watching something.


My 921 use to reboot around 4amEST, now it's random between 2 and 8am. I recorded something at 7am thismorning and I found the unit rebooting at 745am. This cut my recording in 2. This seems strange that it would reboot in the middle of a recording. It should, in theory, reboot when inactive? Am I wrong?


----------

